# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Ai Cập ko chỉ có kim tự tháp !

## NguyenVanLam

- Ai Cập không chỉ có kim tự tháp. Đi về phía Nam của đất nước này còn là những thành phố kỳ diệu, tuyệt mỹ.

Sau hơn 12 giờ đồng hồ không ngừng nghỉ, trên chuyến tàu cũng mang màu sa mạc như vạn vật quanh nó, tôi đã chạm bước chân mình tới Aswan, thành phố cuối cùng về phía Nam của Ai Cập, cách thủ đô Cairo khoảng 1000 km về phía thượng nguồn sông Nile.

Đập High Dam lừng danh trong sử sách là điểm đầu tiên tôi khám phá Aswan. Được xây từ năm 1760, dưới thời tổng thống Nasser, đập Aswan khiến cho dòng sông Nile, dòng sông hùng vĩ, cứng cỏi và ngang bướng lần đầu tiên trong lịch sử đã nằm hoàn toàn dưới sự khống chế của loài người.

Từ trên đoạn cao nhất, ta có thể quan sát thấy một vùng rộng lớn của High Dam. Với độ cao 111m, dài hơn 3,6km, vùng đáy độ dày 975m, vật liệu để xây dựng High Dam nhiều đến mức ước lượng có thể xây dựng được đến 17 Kim tự tháp.

Đập làm cho diện tích đất canh tác của người Ai Cập tăng lên, dòng chảy hung hãn của sông Nile được kiểm soát khoa học hơn, nhưng khí hậu và nguồn được cũng bị những ảnh hưởng nhất định. Nhiều làng mạc bị xóa sổ, nhiều di tích phải được di dời đi nơi khác. Nhiều dấu ấn lịch sử ở hai bên bờ sông cũng ít nhiều đã bị lãng quên.

Đài kỷ niệm Unfinished Obelisk nằm ở phía cuối thị trấn Aswan, xung quanh không một bóng cây. Nơi đây chính là một trong những mỏ đá của người Ai Cập dùng khai thác để xây nên Kim tự tháp.

Một bãi đá ngổn ngang và lô xô dưới nắng. Nhiều hốc đá, vết đục đẽo thể hiện dấu vết của những cuộc khai thác còn dở dang. Đi sâu vào trong là một hốc đá dài mang hình một Obelisk đang được đục đẽo sắp đến giai đoạn hoàn thành.

Đã từng được các Pharaoh hoạch định để trở thành một Obelisk cao nhất, lớn nhất và vĩ đại nhất, nhưng trong quá trình thi công, một vết nứt dài thể hiện một sai lầm không thể tha thứ của phiến đá, đã khiến nó phải nằm lại đất này vĩnh viễn, bị tước bỏ trọng trách để trở thành một trong những thiêng vật của vương triều cổ đại, ngậm ngùi trở về kiếp đá của mình.

Đứng ở nơi này, ta không thể tưởng tượng dưới cái nắng này, chỉ với sức người và đôi tay, cùng với những kỹ thuật thô sơ, người Ai Cập cổ đại đã có thể khai thác, vận chuyển đá ở đây về đến Cairo hay các vùng đất khác để xây dựng nên nhiều công trình vĩ đại đến thế. Có lẽ tham vọng quyền lực quá to lớn của các Pharaoh đã biến thần dân của họ vượt lên trên mọi sức mạnh thông thường mà vũ trụ đã ban tặng con người.


Buổi chiều vẫn còn rất nồng ấm. Tôi vẫy một chiếc xe ngựa đang đậu bên kia bến tàu để ra chợ Aswan. Chợ Aswan nằm nơi khuất trong một khu đất rộng, phản ánh đầy đủ không gian sống đặc trưng của một vùng đất còn mang đậm màu Trung cổ.. Khám phá chợ ở những vùng đất này sẽ là một loại trải nghiệm không thể bỏ qua.


Những gian hàng ngập đầy màu sắc. Chưa bao giờ tôi chứng kiến một khu chợ nào trên thế giới nhiều màu sắc như ở đây. Những túi gia vị hàng chục màu, sắp xếp theo hình chóp mô phỏng theo Kim tự tháp, những quầy hoa quả rực rỡ các loại trái cây, những quầy hàng gia dụng cũng đầy màu sắc. Chợ chủ yếu bán gia vị để chế biến món ăn. Người mua kẻ bán nói chuyện với nhau như nói thầm. Một khu chợ lạ kỳ, như chỉ hiện diện trong thế giới cổ xưa.

Bóng chiều tà bắt đầu hắt lên vạn vật. Màu nắng chiều sa mạc chan chứa một nỗi niềm gì đó không thể gọi tên, chúng tôi lại lộc cộc ra bờ sông Nile. Những chiếc Felucca căng buồm xuôi ngược dưới sông, cánh buồm giương cao đón lấy cái nắng đượm màu của một buổi chiều hè, tựa như những nốt nhạc được viết trên khung nhạc chính là sông Nile huyền thoại.


Ở đoạn này, sông Nile như thể dịu dàng hơn. Lòng sông mở ra rộng lớn hơn và quang cảnh quanh bờ bên đây với sa mạc Nubia bên kia như trong một cuộc tác hợp kỳ lạ, đã làm cho sông Nile khi đi qua khu vực này mang một dáng vẻ khác, thơ mộng diệu kỳ mà cũng bí ẩn trầm mặc hơn.

Cánh buồm trên chiếc Felucca của chúng tôi bắt đầu căng đầy gió, lướt êm đềm trên dòng Nile giờ đã đầy vẻ ma mị và như đang đượm buồn. Xa xa là đảo voi với đàn đàn chim bồ câu đang đậu lốm đốm trên đảo. Lăng mộ hoa lệ của vua Agha Khan đời thứ 3 in hình vào nền trời đã về chiều, gợi lên những ký ức không nguôi về một thế giới xa xưa.

From: 24h.com.vn

----------

